# Triton Superjaws / Rockwell Jawhorse / Worx Jawhorse



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok I know you guys love my occasional 'its the best' threads... first the Logitech Duet and now what the hell is one of these JawHorse things???? well...

With all the DIY Ive been doing on the new place Ive been after a B&D workmate. Whilst it had its limitations I thought it was at least a reasonable way to get some clamping near the job so i can saw things without a helper (to hold the end of the wood and applly plasters to the wounds LOL) etc. Went to my local Mitre10 store and the bloke said he ddnt have any but I didnt want one of those and i should look at the JawHorse. Seems this bit of kit was originally made by Triton and then they were bought out by GMC who have now gone bust, but Rockwell have taken on the design... er ok... I kinda felt I dont care about its lineage, Im just after a stable platform clamp. LOL He demoed it to me, and I was a bit blown away really... I tonne of force in the jaws and easy enough to control you can do fine work, I was sold. So Ive not got one and wouldnt be without it...

Plenty of info on line, but I was wondering... does anyone else have one of these?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No, but it sounds like I need one


----------



## Davey M (May 18, 2010)

I do know that one of the Aussie YouTube demonstrations is funny

It does look a usefull bit of kit


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Just reread what i wrote and I said 'not got one' but thats a typo, i mean 'now got one', lol...

ok here is a pic of the one I really wanted... seems they name these like Omega and this is the 'professional' version... gulp!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

And it comes with accessories. Now I really want one. They don't look to be bad value for money to be fair.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

yes I saw the accessories too, check what fits what tho, not all the extras fit all the models Ive been told.

I sometimes wonder how we coped without certain things, and this is one of them...

Aldi had a garage vac this week. stainless drum and 1000w etc. wet n dry and designed for unblocking drains, vacing the car and garage and to suck powertool dust directly... about 50quid of your money. bargain.


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Mate, you should get a job on one of those shopping channels, difference being it's stuff that people actually use!

Was it Mitre 10 Dural? Been after a sawhorse for a while, this looks much better!

Laters...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

1 tonne of force sure sounds like a lot of control or HURT certainly sounds a useful bit of kit m8!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

ncon said:


> Mate, you should get a job on one of those shopping channels, difference being it's stuff that people actually use!
> 
> Was it Mitre 10 Dural? Been after a sawhorse for a while, this looks much better!
> 
> Laters...


LOL, well I very infrequently find anything I feel worthy of comment, but this year Ive been v happy with a few things  Im certainly no Martin Grellis LOL

Yep... It was M10 in dural, but dont go there, if you want one I can get one from my 'contact' from ebay quite a bit cheaper


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> 1 tonne of force sure sounds like a lot of control or HURT certainly sounds a useful bit of kit m8!


Bry, its very controllable and you have your hands free as well, really clever design.


----------

